# Warbirds being rebuilt



## jimh (Nov 17, 2022)

In light of recent events there is some positive news on the warbird front. I spent some time on Facebook going through all the shops that I know are active. Air Corps Aviation recently test ran their P-47 Razorback and they have 2 P-51B/C Mustangs being rebuilt. One is a combat veteran that was flown by Ken Dahlberg named Shillelagh, using bits of the wreckage dug up in Europe. The other is the Jimmy Stewart cobalt blue racing Mustang named Thunderbird. 

Legend Flyers in Seattle recently finished an AM63 Zero project that is owned by Jerry Yagen and should be close to, if not already test flown. 

Chuck Wahl is making huge strides in his shop with 8 Corsairs under various stages of rebuild, including Birdcage variants and Cook Cleland's racer "Lucky Gallon". He can be found on Facebook under Vultures Row Aviation. He is constantly updated his Facebook page. 

There are numerous Mustangs going together in Salinas at the Teeter's facility, including work on Kermit's A model and around 6-7 D models. 

Ray Moore is plugging away on the rebuild of the B-17 Liberty Bell tail section and his own B-17 build "Lucky 13".

Fagen Fighters is quickly moving ahead with it's Helldiver restoration and recently took delivery of a P-51D that is incorporating parts from the original Jane VI, both are probably less than a year from flyable. 

There are extensive pages on Facebook of guys building P-40's and 109's. Alot is happening on this front to manufacture all new components using CAD, including critical engine components for the DB series of engines. 

Brent Hisey, who owns P-51D Miss America, has a P-51B going together and is pretty far along, probably another year or two to completion.

The next Classic Wings magazine will have a full report on the P-47 and hopefully P-38 projects going together in Australia, they let out a teaser photo post below.

The other two photos are from Air Corps Aviation and I'm not sure who took them.

Trying to find something positive to spread around, there are lots of exciting airframes coming back to life. 

Jim






P-51B Shillelagh





Jimmy Stewart's P-51 Thunderbird






Razorback going together down under

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 17, 2022)

Great thread, Jim!

There's other warbirds in then pipeline, like Lincolnshire Heritage Aviation's Bristol Bolingbrook, Mike Kellner's B-17E (Desert Rat) and how about Vintage Aviation Museum's B-17C project!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 17, 2022)

In 1999 near Disney, I photoed several piles of parts in Florida and some restos in rebuild. There appeared to be enough B-17 sections for three aircraft, and an F4U inside being reskinned. Then, there was a hurricane. Does anyone know what happened to these parts?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Nov 17, 2022)

special ed said:


> In 1999 near Disney, I photoed several piles of parts in Florida and some restos in rebuild. There appeared to be enough B-17 sections for three aircraft, and an F4U inside being reskinned. Then, there was a hurricane. Does anyone know what happened to these parts?


Yep! The B-17 project went to Urbana Ohio and is now Champagne Lady, it's coming along quickly. The fuselage is mostly complete and they are going full steam on the wings. The F4U ended going to Aerotrader at Chino and was slated to go to the Pacific Museum but I lost track of it a couple years ago. The Hurricane that was damaged in the landing accident in Houston with Bill Greenwoods Spitfire is flying again with the Dakota Air Museum, and Greenwood's Spit is active giving rides in the UK.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 17, 2022)

Finally, good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 17, 2022)

Great photos Jim. Nice to see you back here again

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Nov 17, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Great thread, Jim!
> 
> There's other warbirds in then pipeline, like Lincolnshire Heritage Aviation's Bristol Bolingbrook, Mike Kellner's B-17E (Desert Rat) and how about Vintage Aviation Museum's B-17C project!


Thanks! Mike's team has been really going at the wing parts, it won't be long before he needs a bigger facility. I was at Chino back in May Clay Lacy's old Purple Mustang was stripped bare as well as Pete McManus' old Petie 3rd...restoration on the POF B-17 seemed pretty dormant but it's really been cleaned up. I also saw that Shoo Shoo Baby at the USAFM is ready to go to Udvar Hazy, the QEC's have already been delivered. Would be fun to keep this thread going!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

jimh said:


> Thanks! Mike's team has been really going at the wing parts, it won't be long before he needs a bigger facility. I was at Chino back in May Clay Lacy's old Purple Mustang was stripped bare as well as Pete McManus' old Petie 3rd...restoration on the POF B-17 seemed pretty dormant but it's really been cleaned up. I also saw that Shoo Shoo Baby at the USAFM is ready to go to Udvar Hazy, the QEC's have already been delivered. Would be fun to keep this thread going!


That would be nice indeed.


----------



## jimh (Nov 17, 2022)

While I'm at it , here are a few screen grabs from Chuck Wahl's place at Vultures Row, it literally looks like the Vought factory.

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 17, 2022)

Cowtown Aerocrafters always has at least one L-5 in progress. Right now they are preparing to paint YF-16 #2 for the Fort Worth Aviation Museum. 
Can't forget Ezell Aviation too. No clue as to what they have going right now, as the customers have asked for no release of any info for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 17, 2022)

Love the Salmon primer


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 17, 2022)

What happened to the B-26s that were at Hill AFB? They were up for sale a few years ago, but I haven't seen anything since.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2022)

For something more unique, these guys are making good headway on what will be the only flying Typhoon with a Napier Sabre engine.






Typhoon Legacy Co. Ltd. – Typhoon Legacy Co. Ltd.







www.typhoonlegacy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Nov 17, 2022)

The ex Stan Smith collection P-51 is rapidly coming along. This shared a shed with the Mosquito that is in the museum here, along with a P-40 (neither of which will be returned to flight for various reasons).
The aircraft is now owned by Brendan Deere, whose father was a Spitfire pilot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2022)

Excellent thread. Nice to have bits and pieces all put together in one go to spot. Thanks everyone.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 18, 2022)

Greg Batts has 4 Boomerangs under restoration...
CAC Boomerang Restorations June 2022 Update | Warbirds Online

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Macandy (Nov 18, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> For something more unique, these guys are making good headway on what will be the only flying Typhoon with a Napier Sabre engine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's a reason none survive.
They were so lethal to the pilots, the RAF grounded them on VE Day and they had all gone by VJ Day.
Its a very flawed aircraft with very nasty habits and best confined to a museum static display.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 18, 2022)

Another Typhoon here being re-built 









The project – Hawker Typhoon RB396


The project The Hawker Typhoon Preservation Group (HTPG) is a charitable organisation, run entirely by volunteers, and exists to raise the funds required to rebuild Hawker Typhoon MkIb, RB396, as the lasting legacy of all those who played a part in the Typhoon's history deserve. Intro to RB396...




hawkertyphoon.com


----------



## Mainly28s (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned the FHMC's Stuka yet- Flying Heritage

Loads more photos on Facebook and the web.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Nov 18, 2022)

Glad this is evolving!! I'll have more soon. For now, a friend sent me photos from American Aero of the former P-51C Betty Jane, she is now complete and refinished as Stars Look Down. They really went through the entire airframe, made the cockpit stock, put the guns back in the wings and it looks like they hand brushed the D-Day stripes. Can't wait to see her in person. She has yet to be test flown, pending other circumstances, but it's ready.

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 18, 2022)

What about the Fw 200 Condor that was rebuilt by a museum in Germany?

Summary – Focke-Wulf Fw 200 "Condor"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Yes what about that beauty?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2022)

Well...It's a warbird being built, so... And being what it is, so large and rare, one might think it would be talked about more.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Well...It's a warbird being built, so... And being what it is, so large and rare, one might think it would be talked about more.


Sorry no i mean i agree with you whole heartedly!! Love that thing so i was wondering myself too.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2022)

Oh! Hahahahaha


----------



## DBII (Nov 20, 2022)

jimh said:


> Yep! The B-17 project went to Urbana Ohio and is now Champagne Lady, it's coming along quickly. The fuselage is mostly complete and they are going full steam on the wings. The F4U ended going to Aerotrader at Chino and was slated to go to the Pacific Museum but I lost track of it a couple years ago. The Hurricane that was damaged in the landing accident in Houston with Bill Greenwoods Spitfire is flying again with the Dakota Air Museum, and Greenwood's Spit is active giving rides in the UK.


I was at a flyin hosted by Lone Star Flight Museum in Galveston, TX. I was so excited to see a Hurricane flying. If I remember correctly, the Hurricane was taxing at the far end of the airfield and it ran into the plane ahead of it. I was told later it was a pilot error. I will try and post my photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jimh (Nov 21, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> What about the Fw 200 Condor that was rebuilt by a museum in Germany?
> 
> Summary – Focke-Wulf Fw 200 "Condor"



From what they started with...it's an incredible restoration.







Jan Frieben Photo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2022)

Good stuff!


----------

